# Les pires nanars de l'histoire



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de me revoir Turkish starwars (j'ai bien dit revoir) et franchement c'est cultissime. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un remake de Starwars avec un acteur turc nommé  Cüneyt Arkin,et qui peut se targuer d'une pléthore de "films" à son actif. C'est à mi-chemin entre X-OR, Kung Fu, les 100 shaolins et le grand n'importe quoi. D'où ma question: quels sont pour vous les pires nanars de l'histoire?






Si un sujet de ce type a déjà été ouvert, désolé (j'ai fait une recherche infructueuse)


----------



## CBi (6 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être pas dans le même style nanard que la SF turque, le pire navet pour moi est *l'Homme au Masque de Fer* (1998) de Randall Wallace.





Il faut une bonne dose de second degré pour y supporter la performance d'acteur de Léonardo di Caprio, qui joue Louis XIV comme Charlie Chaplin jouait le Dictateur, et le scénario débile.

A réserver aux soirées où il n'y a _vraiment_ rien à voir à la télé.


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Pourtant la distribution est prestigieuse (jamais vu ce film car pas fan de Di caprio) La cité des Anges aussi c'est pourrave. Ca devrait même être remboursé par la Sécu!


----------



## GroDan (6 Septembre 2008)

...de tous ceux que j'ai vu, incontestablement :





avec Ch. Lambert, si vous voulez vous tapez une soirée affligeante, c'est le film qu'il vous faut, historiquement nul, des dialogues limités à "Ouaiiiiis, OOOOUUUUUAAAAIIIIISSSSS".
Quand j'y repense, ça va me gacher ma journée, tiens !


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2008)

C'est le nanard pour lequel j'ai le plus d'attachement : j'ai du le regarder une bonne dizaine de fois lors de soirées dédiées, à sucer des algues séchées tout en buvant du mei kuei.

Question titre on balance entre ninja's terror, ninja the protector, que sais encore ?




_une perle en vhs disparue avec le colocataire : jérôme si tu me lis_


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2008)

Oh quelle bonne idée ce sujet!

ceci dit définir un nanar c'est très difficile
( je me souviens d'une interview de Tavernier  et ses potes , soulignant la difficulté, je sais plus si c'était chez Ciment ou chez "mauvais genre")

ps @da capo
mei kuei  avec session nanar : du bon mei kuei. ou du gros qui tache special nanar?
( y  les 2 esprits : compenser ou surligner)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit définir un nanar c'est très difficile...


Un film de merde, non?...

Sinon, a mon humble avis, un très bon exemple...

Carrément le catalogue exhaustif de tout ce que l'on ne doit pas faire dans un film à tous les niveaux: Scénario, prise de vue, jeu d'acteurs, montage, décors, costumes et même accessoires. Tout y est délicatement à chier... A tel point qu'on devrait le passer dans toutes les écoles de cinoche pour l'édification des futurs cinéastes...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un film de merde, non?...


certes mais justement 
c'est un critère subjectif et qui peut varier selon époque,pays ou sensibilité , culture etc

Tavernier prenait l'exemple des films incompris à leurs sorties et réhabilités ulterieurement
( il a bien entendu pris comme exemple Dréville qu'il affectionne)

Et bien sûr il y a l'inverse : film correct ou passable à la sortie et qui avec le temps est jugé nanar

Tavernier prenait l'exemple des prods d'Emile Couzinet
Un sacré numero producteur realisateur ( das ses propres studios)  distributeur ( dans ses propres salles )

 dans quasi toutes les histoires du cinema qui parlent de lui  il est  classé à nanars

Prods pas chères , vite faites mais qui marchaient 

il etait celebre pour engager  de bons techosses et les excellents seconds roles de l'époque 
(Jean Tissier Pauline Carton , Carette etc etc)
 qui acceptaient car 
-c'était pas prise de tête 
impro libre autorisée voire encouragée ( rarissime à l'époque)

-et Couzinet avait une des meilleures tables et cave de la region (Bordeaux)
et les  fine gueules en profitaient à gogo

Jean Carmet en parlait avec nostalgie ( ca m'etonne pas)

 et il y a une sorte de redecouverte" culte" ( nanar)  des ses "oeuvres"


----------



## estomak (6 Septembre 2008)

Y'en a tellement....

Par ordre, le dernier Film que j'ai été voir et dont j'ai eu l'impression que c'était un bon gros nanar bien nanardisant, c'est 'Bienvenue chez les chtis'. Absence de scénario, montage à l'arrache, deux ou trois gags potaches...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> certes mais justement
> c'est un critère subjectif et qui peut varier selon époque,pays ou sensibilité , culture etc



Je ne pense pas... Un bon gros nanar restera toujours aussi nase quelle que soit l'époque ou autre... Quand c'est mauvais (voir justement le cas Mattei qui compile le pire allègrement), ça le restera... Après qu'on y trouve du charme, de l'humour involontaire, des messages subliminaux ou matière à branlette, c'est une autre paire de manche, souvent une histoire de chapelles où se pressent des cercles réduits de snobes mongoloïdes éclairés ou touchés par une quelconque grâce divine, persuadés d'avoir (re)découvert LE bijou... Car c'est aussi un snobisme de s'attacher à ce genre de films, spécialité de certaines rédactions de magazines que je lis ou ai lu au demeurant avec un certain plaisir...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Ayant épuisé le rayon films d'actions sans scénars du magasin de locations de vidéos, j'en ai vu des nanars avec les plus grands (steven seagal, vandamme, chuck norris, dolph lundgren, dudikoff....). Pour commencer, je citerais celui-ci:
Les maitres de l'univers
Et passer 1h30 en compagnie de dolph lundgren, le corps huilé et uniquement vêtu d'un slip en cuir, ça vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Alalalala  Si tu commences à dégainer les Seagal ("Menace Toxique" terrible, t'en veux à la vie de t'être infligé ça) et les Chuck Norris ("Invasion USA"), ça peut vite s'emballer au niveau des références nanaresques. 
Sinon, +1 pour les Maitres de l'Univers


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Et celui, vou l'avez vu?

Comment peut-on produire un film pareil ?


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

Sérieux, c'est même costaud au niveau de l'affiche. On dirait que la chemise et le jean ne font qu'un. La légende est mythique "1986: l'Amérique n'était pas prête, lui si!" On peut en lire que la moitié (écriture blanche sur fond blanc). Même la tête de ce bon vieux Chuck est ratée.
Je suis fan. Dans ce film, son ennemi est russe et s'appelle "rostok" (ça peut vous démarquer des autres dans une soirée) 

Sinon, y a toute une brochette de ça:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Alalalala  Si tu commences à dégainer les Seagal ("Menace Toxique" terrible, t'en veux à la vie de t'être infligé ça) et les Chuck Norris ("Invasion USA"), ça peut vite s'emballer au niveau des références nanaresques.
> Sinon, +1 pour les Maitres de l'Univers



Menace toxique est une merde infâme. Quand je citais Steven Seagal, je pensais à des films comme "Justice sauvage" ou "Désigné pour mourir"

Et pour VanDamme, mon meilleur souvenir, ce doit être Cyborg
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHtcKjT_Sc8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHtcKjT_Sc8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hotblood (6 Septembre 2008)

pithiviers, t'es un connaisseur!!! Faudra qu'on discute les 2...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Oh quelle bonne idée ce sujet!
> 
> ceci dit définir un nanar c'est très difficile
> ( je me souviens d'une interview de Tavernier  et ses potes , soulignant la difficulté, je sais plus si c'était chez Ciment ou chez "mauvais genre")
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> certes mais justement
> c'est un critère subjectif et qui peut varier selon époque,pays ou sensibilité , culture etc
> 
> Tavernier prenait l'exemple des films incompris à leurs sorties et réhabilités ulterieurement
> ...



Ouaiiiiis ! Ah ouais ouais ouais !
Ouais ouais&#8230;


Purée&#8230;
Que c'est pénible&#8230;

Et sinon, un titre à proposer ? :sleep:



estomak a dit:


> Y'en a tellement....
> 
> Par ordre, le dernier Film que j'ai été voir et dont j'ai eu l'impression que c'était un bon gros nanar bien nanardisant, c'est 'Bienvenue chez les chtis'. *Absence de scénario, montage à l'arrache, deux ou trois gags potaches...*



C'est la description parfaite de tes prestations ici ou je rêve ???? 
Peur de la concurrence ? Jalousie ? 




Sinon&#8230;
Pour les fans du petit théâtre de Bouvard, je ne saurais trop conseiller ce monument ineffable :





dont un site qui devrait vous plaire (ici) dit le plus grand bien :



> Alors, « Chômeurs en folie », navet pénible ou « mauvais film sympathique » ? Disons qu&#8217;une bonne dose de perversion est nécessaire pour résister à la vision de ce truc malpropre : beaucoup de spectateurs insuffisamment atteints sont susceptibles de prendre la fuite devant l&#8217;avalanche de conneries qu&#8217;on nous inflige. Mais pour certains amateurs hardcore de comédies nanardes, la découverte de ce film logiquement méconnu et oublié peut avoir la saveur d&#8217;un fruit exotique particulièrement surprenant ; on pourrait même dire qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un fruit bien fait, tellement fermenté qu&#8217;il en est devenu alcoolisé et quasiment toxique. Les masochistes les plus radicaux seront aux anges.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2008)

Oula !! "le pire nanar du cinema"... vaste programme comme aurait dit Mongénéral... :rateau: 

Un peu comme si on demandait, quel est le pire NioubNeuneu depuis le début de MacG...  :sleep:

Bon, moi je me suis fadé ça récemment (oui, fais pas le malin toi, on vois bien que t'as pas de gamin !  )







C'est probablement pas le pire de toute l'histoire du cinema Français, mais c'est sûrement le plus gros nanar que j'ai vu depuis longtemps...  :sleep: 



> Avec un budget de 78 millions d'euros, Astérix aux Jeux Olympiques est le film le plus cher de l'histoire du cinéma français. 20 millions d'euros ont été dépensés pour la campagne promotionnelle uniquement et 10 millions pour le cachet des nombreux acteurs, sportifs, chanteurs, etc apparaissant à l'écran. Tous ces investissements ont fait d'Astérix aux Jeux Olympiques le film le plus attendu de 2008 pour de nombreux magazines mais lui ont aussi valu de nombreuses critiques le décrivant comme le premier film bling bling de l'histoire du cinéma français.



ça laisse rêveur non ?!!!


----------



## MacMadam (6 Septembre 2008)

Difficile de faire pire que *Zardoz* de John Boorman (qui a pourtant fait Delivrance et Excalibur). Et ce n'est pas Sean Connery en cuissardes & string rouges qui sauva le film. Même enfant, je pouvais me rendre compte du désastre... :affraid:


----------



## estomak (6 Septembre 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> Difficile de faire pire que *Zardoz* de John Boorman (qui a pourtant fait Delivrance et Excalibur). Et ce n'est pas Sean Connery en cuissardes & string rouges qui sauva le film. Même enfant, je pouvais me rendre compte du désastre... :affraid:



MDR!
La dégaine de cow-boy!


----------



## estomak (6 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne pense pas... Un bon gros nanar restera toujours aussi nase quelle que soit l'époque ou autre... Quand c'est mauvais (voir justement le cas Mattei qui compile le pire allègrement), ça le restera... Après qu'on y trouve du charme, de l'humour involontaire, des messages subliminaux ou matière à branlette, c'est une autre paire de manche, souvent une histoire de chapelles où se pressent des cercles réduits de snobes mongoloïdes éclairés ou touchés par une quelconque grâce divine, persuadés d'avoir (re)découvert LE bijou... Car c'est aussi un snobisme de s'attacher à ce genre de films, spécialité de certaines rédactions de magazines que je lis ou ai lu au demeurant avec un certain plaisir...



mais c'est quoi la différence entre un navet et un nanar?
ou bien c'est la même chose?


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> mais c'est quoi la différence entre un navet et un nanar?
> ou bien c'est la même chose?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanar


----------



## estomak (6 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanar



merci! 
en effet y'a une nuance entre les deux que j'ignorais.


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2008)

les français sont les champions mondiaux des nanars.
non ici pas de mauvais film, de ratage, mais du nanar, du pur, du vrai:
pas de scénario, des dialogues minables, un style inexistant






passé cet été sur la TNT.

il y a aussi les Phillipe Clair, les Max Pécas (célébrissime,&#8224; RIP ) et aux USA les Mikael Dudikoff, qui est un acteur lui (enfin il paraît).

EDIT: celui-là aussi est terrible:





et aussi ce dernier:




qui fait très fort pour un film US.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ...oui, fais pas le malin toi, on vois bien que t'as pas de gamin !



   ... Hmmmmmpfffff... Mouahahahahahahahaha!!! 



fedo a dit:


> les français sont les champions mondiaux des nanars.



Je puis t'assurer que les Italiens sont des pointures, et dans un éventail de genres bien plus vaste que les Français...


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2008)

> Je puis t'assurer que les Italiens sont des pointures, et dans un éventail de genres bien plus vaste que les Français...


tu m'intéresses beaucoup, as tu des affiches et titres et éventuellement des réalisateurs "légendaires" ???????

EDIT je ne résiste à vous faire partager cet autre chef d'oeuvre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> tu m'intéresses beaucoup, as tu des affiches et titres et éventuellement des réalisateurs "légendaires" ???????



Bah... Tu sais, on va faire comme d'habitude... Je vais éviter d'étaler devant des gens que je ne connais pas... Et puis tu as déjà un lien de Da Capo vers wikipédia, ce temple virtuel de la culture sans efforts et à peu de frais...
Maintenant, si tu aimes les merdes, j'ai pas mal de cartons remplis de revues, pour certaines disparues, dans pas mal de greniers de la famille... Je te les donne si tu viens les chercher... Pour les VHS, trop tard... J'en ai fait bénéficier des nécessiteux lors de mon dernier déménagement...


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

@fedo: oui, les bidasses en vradrouille 

finalement, j'ai pas de nanard a proposer


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


>



c'est Supermoquette à la plage ? :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2008)

Dans le genre nanard, c'est du lourd...






ouais mec c'est du labrador mec, j'suis sur que t'as jamais fumé une merde pareil mec !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> Difficile de faire pire que *Zardoz* de John Boorman (qui a pourtant fait Delivrance et Excalibur). Et ce n'est pas Sean Connery en cuissardes & string rouges qui sauva le film. Même enfant, je pouvais me rendre compte du désastre... :affraid:
> 
> toph



Moi j'aime bien ce film&#8230; :rose:


----------



## banjo'd (7 Septembre 2008)

Très fort Sean Connery mais la version moderne selon moi est encore pire  qui a vu (sans pleurer de désespoir...) Borat ???


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> les français sont les champions mondiaux des nanars.
> non ici pas de mauvais film, de ratage, mais du nanar, du pur, du vrai:
> ....
> il y a aussi les Phillipe Clair



Ah oui, avec ces exemples, c'est très clair = _le Masque de Fer_ déjà cité est un navet, mais pas un nanar comme le sont les Philippe Clair.

Celui qui a ma préférence, avec Aldo Maccione =





]


----------



## rigolpazavexa (7 Septembre 2008)

"soir

J'aurais dans le genre un faible pour *la série complète des bronzés*.
Mais je n'ai pas les affiches.

JM


----------



## banjo'd (7 Septembre 2008)

ahhh les bronzés oui c'est pas mal mais il ya des trucs qui m'ont quand même fait rire (pas tout je vous rassure...)le nanar selon moi est bien pire que cela et surtout je le vois plus "ridicule voulant être sérieux": Zardoz est indépassable selon moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> Très fort Sean Connery mais la version moderne selon moi est encore pire  qui a vu (sans pleurer de désespoir...) Borat ???


Moi, je l'ai vu. Mais je ne considère pas que ce soit un nanar.


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2008)

Du grand, du lourd, de mon auteur que j'aime vraiment tout plein.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

Un grand , longtemps au top 10

l'incontournable ED WOOD


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> "soir
> 
> J'aurais dans le genre un faible pour *la série complète des bronzés*.
> Mais je n'ai pas les affiches.
> ...



Excuse moi de te dire ça, mais je crois que tu confonds un peu tout là. Tu fais un amalgame entre la comédie et le nanard.
Les Bronzés 1 et 2 sont d'excellentes comédies, le 3 est  un navet. Mais aucun de ces films n'est un nanar.
Pour ceux qui aiment les films couillus où le héros pisse de la testostérone par litres, 3 nanars à voir:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

... Ma petite contribution : 

Pour l'avoir vu lors de sa sortie, je peux vous confirmer que c'est une vraie daube, premier démoulage à chaud AOC...
Par contre pour la trouver, vous risquez de ramer pire que Daboville...







Bons copier/coller...


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Ma petite contribution :
> 
> Pour l'avoir vu lors de sa sortie, je peux vous confirmer que c'est une vraie daube, premier démoulage à chaud AOC...
> Par contre pour la trouver, vous risquez de ramer pire que Daboville...
> ...



J'ai !  

Je confirme le caractère "daube de première"

Mais pour un ex fan de Kiss, ça passe toujours.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> .
> Par contre pour la trouver, vous risquez de ramer pire que Daboville...
> .


10 secondes pour trouver le DVD de l'edition " uncut"  à 10 $ c'est long?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 10 secondes pour trouver le DVD de l'edition " uncut"  à 10 $ c'est long?



Ben alors fais toi plaisir 
Tu pourras briller dans les soirées mondaines...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben alors fais toi plaisir
> Tu pourras briller dans les soirées mondaines...


euh mon allergie à kiss  est trop forte, ch' peux pas
( même si c'est un des groupes préférés de la zentille Condie Rice... rencontres  entre potes, renvois d'ascenceur croisés ( "z'etes super les gars " , " toi aussi madame ",)
 insupportable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2008)

Un bon gros navet, pas drôle du tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un bon gros navet, pas drôle du tout.



Tiens...
Tiens tiens tiens...
Mais tu m'avais jamais dit que t'avais tourné dans le porno, toi...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

je remarque qu'il y a  vraiment un probleme de definition du nanar

( très dur à definir)

un nanar c'est pas un film raté ni un navet
c'est "autre chose"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

Bon, ben alors bosse un peu pour notre édification, et qu'on en finisse...


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2008)

le nanar peut devenir culte, le navet, jamais !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

voir le post plus haut ( p1)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La tour montparnasse infernale
> 
> Un bon gros navet, pas drôle du tout.



Si c'est un navet pas drôle alors c'est pas un nanar.
Revoir la réponse de da capo pour la définition d'un nanar.


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un bon gros navet, pas drôle du tout.



tu rigoles... c'est de de toute beautéééééééééééé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une autre définition du nanar :

Le nanar est un film qu'il est de bon ton de critiquer pour se démarquer de la plèbe qui, comme chacun le sait, se vautre dans le mauvais goût et la déchéance...
Culturellement, il est plus valorisant de se dire fan de Arte que spectateur assidu de TF1...

Si un film, quel qu'il soit, fait passer de bons moments à certains et leur permet d'échapper à la réalité quotidienne, je le ne considère pas comme un nanar ...

Dites : "je n'aime pas !" et ne dites pas : "c'est une grosse merde !" ... je ne me suis jamais autant ennuyé qu'au cours de séances de "cinéma d'art et d'essai" pontifiantes et vides de toute chaleur humaine...

Ne jugez pas pour ne pas être jugés !

Amen !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens...
> Tiens tiens tiens...
> Mais tu m'avais jamais dit que t'avais tourné dans le porno, toi...


Il y a des aspects de ma vie que je préfère garder cachés. Merci du cadeau.     

Enfin bon, puisque c'est dévoilé, autant tout vous dire. Mon nom d'acteur porno est Rocco Sffreduck.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

sur nanar land il y a une tentative de definition differenciée navet- nanar pas mal
en bas 

*La contre-chronique de Le G@sp :*
http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/Main.php?id_film=cherry2000


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai une autre définition du nanar :
> 
> Le nanar est un film qu'il est de bon ton de critiquer pour se démarquer de la plèbe qui, comme chacun le sait, se vautre dans le mauvais goût et la déchéance...
> Culturellement, il est plus valorisant de se dire fan de Arte que spectateur assidu de TF1...
> ...



Attention, je crois que tu te méprends sur nous.
Un nanar n'est pas une merde, ni un film que l'on n'aime pas. Un nanar, disons que c'est un film qui est à 2 doigts d'être mauvais, mais qui possède un truc indéfinissable qui le rend sympathique. Les films que j'ai cité dans ce topic, je les considère comme de purs nanars, mais j'apprécie de les revoir quand il repasse à la télé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Attention, je crois que tu te méprends sur nous.
> Un nanar n'est pas une merde, ni un film que l'on n'aime pas. Un nanar, disons que c'est un film qui est à 2 doigts d'être mauvais, mais qui possède un truc indéfinissable qui le rend sympathique. Les films que j'ai cité dans ce topic, je les considère comme de purs nanars, mais j'apprécie de les revoir quand il repasse à la télé.


 ... alors, tout-à-fait d'accord !!!!!!!


----------



## hotblood (7 Septembre 2008)

Pour reprendre pithiviers (rien que le pseudo est révélateur): nous aimons les nanars. Le navet énerve, le nanar touche. C'est différent. Pithiviers, ta sélection "cobra-commando-ninja blanc" me laisse songeur: elle est dans ma freebox :rose:
Sinon, votre sélection est merveilleusement nanardesque. Allez encore un pour la route.


----------



## hotblood (7 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a des aspects de ma vie que je préfère garder cachés. Merci du cadeau.
> Enfin bon, puisque c'est dévoilé, autant tout vous dire. Mon nom d'acteur porno est Rocco Sffreduck.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Pithiviers, ta sélection "cobra-commando-ninja blanc" me laisse songeur: elle est dans ma freebox :rose:


Ben pourquoi? Tu ignorais que c'était des nanars?


----------



## hotblood (7 Septembre 2008)

Non du tout. Ce qui est marrant c'est que les 3 soient présents dans un dossier "favoris" qui contient outre ces 3 perles: 2 super-flics à Miami (Terrence Hill et Bud Spencer) et le grand bazar (les charlots).
Après j'ai d'autres films plus accessibles au commun des mortels.


----------



## estomak (7 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je remarque qu'il y a  vraiment un probleme de definition du nanar
> 
> ( très dur à definir)
> 
> ...



Y'a aussi la grosse daube. La grosse daube, c'est le dernier stade du navet avant la décomposition. Le film qui vous donne envie de mettre un bourre-pif au réalisateur en sortant du cinéma, tellement on a l'impression de s'être fait escroquer


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Si c'est un navet pas drôle alors c'est pas un nanar.
> Revoir la réponse de da capo pour la définition d'un nanar.





pithiviers a dit:


> Attention, je crois que tu te méprends sur nous.
> Un nanar n'est pas une merde, ni un film que l'on n'aime pas. Un nanar, disons que c'est un film qui est à 2 doigts d'être mauvais, mais qui possède un truc indéfinissable qui le rend sympathique. Les films que j'ai cité dans ce topic, je les considère comme de purs nanars, mais j'apprécie de les revoir quand il repasse à la télé.





hotblood a dit:


> Pour reprendre pithiviers (rien que le pseudo est révélateur): nous aimons les nanars. Le navet énerve, le nanar touche. C'est différent


le nanar est regardé d'un bon oeil , le navet non 

le nanar amuse , le navet ennuie

le navet est souvent réalisé-joué avec serieux et l'intention de faire une oeuvre 
le nanar  souvent non ( parfois oui)  , il est souvent dès l'origine sans prétention

le bon nanar est aussi le nanar où on "sent" que tout le monde dans le film sait qu'ils tournent un nanar, on y détecte une sorte de second degré assumé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Les nanars ... c'est pas les films au kilomètre en sous location de studio des années 60-70 ? Tournage et montage ultra rapide, visionnage compris.


----------



## fedo (7 Septembre 2008)

un navet:





un nanar (terrible):


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu pourras briller dans les soirées mondaines...



Vu l'application qu'il met a se le polir il doit déjà briller comme un chrome de Harley :rateau: 

Et pour rester dans le sujet:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vu l'application qu'il met a se le polir il doit déjà briller comme un chrome de Harley :rateau:


pas besoin de mirror !




> Et pour rester dans le sujet:


ca alors !
ils ont adapté le Gaston.. 
hébé y en a qui ont peur de rien 
 ils esperaient quoi? un succes? facon tintin et les oranges bleues?
( pas sur que ce dernier soit un vrai nanar)

Alala ces fausses bonnes idées


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vu l'application qu'il met a se le polir il doit déjà briller comme un chrome de Harley :rateau:
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet:


Mouhahahahahahahahaha !!!

Je vous laisse trouver ce qui me fait rire&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je puis t'assurer que les Italiens sont des pointures, et dans un éventail de genres bien plus vaste que les Français...


J'approuve des deux mains. Grâce au service militaire (ou plus précisément à son remplacement pour les privilégiés dans mon genre : la coopération) J'ai eul'occasion de voir quelques films grandioses (ben oui, on se distrayait bêtement parfois ) et pas mal étaient italiens et, qui plus est, relativement au débat entre nanar et navet, on avait droit aux deux :
- côté nanar, disons films qui malgré quelques défauts (c'est beau l'euphémisme) ont laissé des souvenirs comme la madeleine, mais là c'était pas Madeleine, c'était Edwige, Edwige Fenech dont les films (italiens) étaient là-bas des musts incontournables . Je laisse ceux qui ont raté cette star la découvrir 
- côté navet de chez navet pour ceux qui prônent l'intransigeance, j'ai souvenir d'un remake italien (comique, enfin qui voulait l'être et qui l'était mais sans l'avoir voulu) des canons de navarone où tout, absolument tout, était mauvais : les acteurs, le doublage, le décor, la musique, les costumes, les cadrages. Promis, c'était la perfection dans ce domaine. Heureusement, j'ai oublié le titre exact, ça vous évitera de vous dire le restant de votre vie : "de toutes façons, je n'ai plus d'espoir, je ne verrai jamais pire"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> ... Edwige, Edwige Fenech ... Je laisse ceux qui ont raté cette star la découvrir



M'en parle pas... Je me suis ruiné les cartilages des poignets quand j'étais petit... :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> J'approuve des deux mains. Grâce au service militaire (ou plus précisément à son remplacement pour les privilégiés dans mon genre : la coopération) J'ai eul'occasion de voir quelques films grandioses (ben oui, on se distrayait bêtement parfois ) et pas mal étaient italiens et, qui plus est, relativement au débat entre nanar et navet, on avait droit aux deux :
> - côté nanar, disons films qui malgré quelques défauts (c'est beau l'euphémisme) ont laissé des souvenirs comme la madeleine, mais là c'était pas Madeleine, c'était Edwige, Edwige Fenech dont les films (italiens) étaient là-bas des musts incontournables . Je laisse ceux qui ont raté cette star la découvrir
> - côté navet de chez navet pour ceux qui prônent l'intransigeance, j'ai souvenir d'un remake italien (comique, enfin qui voulait l'être et qui l'était mais sans l'avoir voulu) des canons de navarone où tout, absolument tout, était mauvais : les acteurs, le doublage, le décor, la musique, les costumes, les cadrages. Promis, c'était la perfection dans ce domaine. Heureusement, j'ai oublié le titre exact, ça vous évitera de vous dire le restant de votre vie : "de toutes façons, je n'ai plus d'espoir, je ne verrai jamais pire"


interessant
car  il y a  en Italie et ailleurs une réhabilitation de la serie Z italienne
( festivals , passages en cinématheques, cycles TV , y en a eu sur Canal par exemple)

je me souviens de Veltroni ( ex Maire de Rome et ex ministre de la Culture) déclarant une admiration sans borne pour Edwige Fenech
ou
et c'est peut etre le film de guerre dont tu parles Tarantino rachetant les droits d'un film d' Enzo Castellari(quel maledetto treno blindato 1977  alias inglorious bastards) et admettant s'etre beacoup nourri de maitres italiens de series Z ( Bava , di Leo etc)

edit
en passant ce Tarantino est en préparation ( inglorious bastards version 2009, avec Brad Pitt Mike Myers en casting annoncé )

edit 2 cerise sur le gateau:
la perle humour Tarantino 
dans la fiche imdb  sur son futur film 
Mike Myers joue un general qui s'appelle Ed.... Fenech

( pas un hasard à mon avis)


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2008)

Max Pecas, un genre à lui tout seul. ​


----------



## fedo (10 Septembre 2008)

j'adore ce Max Pécas avec Luq Hamet (rien à voir avec Kirk Hammett).

précision utile, un nanar se regarde moins difficilement seul qu'un navet (lequel, dans son format américain, est le film bisou bisou idéal)

sinon il y a aussi les films d'ado français des années 70, un exemple:





un grand nanar avec Guy Marchand (je pense qu'il a oublié ce film, ses chevilles ne le supporteraient pas).

avec un générique chanté par Sheila, "l'hôtel de la plage", un superbre titre que je vous recommande


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2008)

Du cul flou avec Bernard Giraudeau :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Du cul flou avec Bernard Giraudeau :rateau:


boudiou !
et intrigué j'ai verifié , il y a  bien aussi Mathieu Carrière ( periode jeune intello guindé)
mais surtout 
Patti d'Arbanville qui tourna à 13 ans dans les courts de Warhol et plus tard fut la muse de Cat Stevens ( _ "my Lady d'Arbanville" " Wild word " etc)_*
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Du cul flou avec Bernard Giraudeau :rateau:



Aaaaaaaah ouais!!!! Je me souviens que quand j'étais ado, à sa sortie on s'était fait virer du cinoche parce qu'on hurlait "C'est flou!!! Rembourseeeeeeez!!!" du fond de la salle         Le patron de la salle avait des mains à dévisser la tête d'un taureau... 


Sinon, t'en a tourné des nanars toi, mon choupinet joli ?... :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

En plus, c'est un film qui a des références littéraires (le roman de Pierre Louys), la caractéristique du nanar de luxe  (Mais si on rentre dans les sous-catégories de nanar, je me demande où on va aller )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Ben... DTC!  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Septembre 2008)

Je me souviens avoir vu Mon Curé chez les Thaïlandaises... ça se pose là en matière de nanard :rateau: !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Ouais... Au moins là quand ça nichonne ça a le mérite de ne pas être flou... :love:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En plus, c'est un film qui a des références littéraires (le roman de Pierre Louys), la caractéristique du nanar de luxe  (Mais si on rentre dans les sous-catégories de nanar, je me demande où on va aller )


tiens à ce propos
le bien étrange Caligula produit par Penthouse et avec plusieurs réalisateurs  dont le Tinto Brass
_nanar de luxe _, ou pas?


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens à ce propos
> le bien étrange Caligula produit par Penthouse et avec plusieurs réalisateurs  dont le Tinto Brass
> _nanar de luxe _, ou pas?



Là c'est plus du kitsch voulu qu'involontaire 
En plus, il me semble que c'est un film qui avait coûté des fortunes : les nanars, faut pas que ça soit trop cher, on voit mieux les coutures


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Là c'est plus du kitsch voulu qu'involontaire


 pas sûr, la question se pose



> En plus, il me semble que c'est un film qui avait coûté des fortunes :


 ouep et fut un grand succès mine de rien


> les nanars, faut pas que ça soit trop cher, on voit mieux les coutures


 les frères Couture n'ont pas tourné de nanars ! 
:rateau:
 Charlelie  a joué , peu mais il a joué ( les modernes par exemple)

Son frère Tom Novembre (  alias Jean Thomas Couture)   joue souvent dans des films  petits budgets mais pas de nanars


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaaah ouais!!!! Je me souviens que quand j'étais ado, à sa sortie on s'était fait virer du cinoche parce qu'on hurlait "C'est flou!!! Rembourseeeeeeez!!!" du fond de la salle         Le patron de la salle avait des mains à dévisser la tête d'un taureau...
> 
> 
> Sinon, t'en a tourné des nanars toi, mon choupinet joli ?... :love:



J'ai fait un film, mais je ne le considère pas comme un nanar.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir vu Mon Curé chez les Thaïlandaises... ça se pose là en matière de nanard :rateau: !



A noter cette affiche alternative:







et celui-ci qui vaut des points:


----------



## fedo (11 Septembre 2008)

> Je me souviens avoir vu Mon Curé chez les Thaïlandaises... ça se pose là en matière de nanard  !



d'autant plus que la Thaïlande y a un sérieux arrière goût de forêt de Fontainebleau


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai fait un film, mais je ne le considère pas comme un nanar.



Tu auras droit à mon indulgence plénière parce qu'il me semble bien que ça a été tourné en partie en Lozère, entre autres du côté des Bondons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu auras droit à mon indulgence plénière parce qu'il me semble bien que ça a été tourné en partie en Lozère, entre autres du côté des Bondons.



A Florac. Avec quelques scènes sur le Méjean et aux Bondons aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> d'autant plus que la Thaïlande y a un sérieux arrière goût de forêt de Fontainebleau



C'est clair . Tout le film ressemble à un spectacle de kermesse... c'est ce qui fait son charme relatif, d'ailleurs ! Comme si on avait demandé à des gamins de raconter une histoire avec les déguisements sortis du grenier, les décors sortis du garage, et le scénario tout droit de la poubelle. :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un film de merde, non?...
> 
> Sinon, a mon humble avis, un très bon exemple...
> 
> Carrément le catalogue exhaustif de tout ce que l'on ne doit pas faire dans un film à tous les niveaux: Scénario, prise de vue, jeu d'acteurs, montage, décors, costumes et même accessoires. Tout y est délicatement à chier... A tel point qu'on devrait le passer dans toutes les écoles de cinoche pour l'édification des futurs cinéastes...



Narnarland est la bible absolue du genre   merci de la piqure de rappel Patoch'  L'exploration commence en un clic 



pascalformac a dit:


> tiens à ce propos
> le bien étrange Caligula produit par Penthouse et avec plusieurs réalisateurs  dont le Tinto Brass
> _nanar de luxe _, ou pas?



J'ai commencé à le regarder il y a un mois, mais je dois dire que j'ai un peu de mal  Mais pour être trash, c'est pfiouuuu 
Apparemment, le film était la danseuse du boss de penthouse et Brass a eu un peu de mal à en endosser la paternité une fois sortie 

Dans un genre softcore, il y a le sublissement étrange Vampyros Lesbos* de Jesus Franco, découvert pour sa BO excellente. J'ai un pote qui collectionne les versions (il y en a 12 ou 15 différentes), en fait, des versions avec des ajouts de scènes pornos suivant les pays, sans que les acteurs-actrices ne soient les mêmes (on voit surtout hum, enfin, je vais pas faire un dessin). L'histoire est totalement barrée mais mon pote m'a convaincu que Soledad Miranda, l'héroïne disparue tragiquement juste après la sortie du film est "une sainte femme"  On va brûler un cierge 


_* aka Vampire lesbos, sexualité spéciale, the heiress of dracula, the heritage of dracula, the sign of the vampire, the strange adventure of jonathan harker, the vampire women, lesbian vampires, lesbian vampires : the heiress of dracula_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

Sans vouloir m'engager sur le terrain glissant de l'apport du cinéma à la sexualité des geeks, j'aimerais mentionner un autre film. *Les Sept Samouraïs*. Tout sauf un nanard, nous sommes d'accord - mais un premier visionnage du film *doublé en espagnol* m'a tout simplement fait hurler de rire. C'est du génie. Vraiment à se rouler par terre en se faisant pipi dessus (pour ceux qui ont les sphincters faibles ). Je n'en suis pas encore revenue.


----------



## hotblood (17 Septembre 2008)

Et dans ce parterre de connaisseurs en nanars, y en a pas un qu'a vu Turkish Starwars?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

pas en entier
( à l'époque un souci d'accès avec l'hébergeur , atom films si je me souviens)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2008)

J'hésite entre nanar et grosse bouse.


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2008)

Un des rares films où j'ai hésité à sortir tout au long du film, en espérant que la fin allait le sauver (j'adore la bédé et je n'aime pas sortir en cours de route, par respect du travail de l'auteur)




30mn :sleep: 60mn :sleep: 90mn :sleep: 120 :rateau:
Bref. Non. Un film naze. Sans intérêt. Limite un sous-nanard. Même pas amusant quelque soit le degré de lecture.
Des français qui pensent faire renaitre le cinéma français et ne produisent qu'un sous-produit prétentieux, persuadés de se hisser à la hauteur des productions US à grand coups de biftons. De la pelloche bling-bling et creuse.


----------



## fedo (18 Septembre 2008)

ce sont des navets.

le nanard est cheap par essence, pas d'effets de style.


----------



## jefrey (18 Septembre 2008)

2019 dopo la caduta di New York


----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Un des rares films où j'ai hésité à sortir tout au long du film, en espérant que la fin allait le sauver (j'adore la bédé et je n'aime pas sortir en cours de route, par respect du travail de l'auteur)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, je dois être un des rares à avoir trouver ce film interressant ! Un bon film de tox, comme savent faire les toxs...pour les toxs !:love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Un grand , longtemps au top 10
> 
> l'incontournable ED WOOD



Diffusé ce soir à 23h45 sur ARTE.

Pour ceux qui veulent faire la différence entre Nanar et Navet


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

ouep

et sur une autre chaine j'ai vu qu'il  y a ces jours ci (ou il y a eu)  mon curé chez les nudistes


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> 
> et sur une autre chaine j'ai vu qu'il  y a ces jours ci (ou il y a eu)  mon curé chez les nudistes



Fais une recherche 
Dimanche à 20h45 sur TMC

Et pour faire la différence nanar-navet ce soir la, regarder en parallèle Highlander 3 sur W9. Lequel ne peut être un nanar, car selon fedo que je plussoie, _'le nanar est cheap par essence'_


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Highlander 3 sur W9. Lequel ne peut être un nanar, car selon fedo que je plussoie, _'le nanar est cheap par essence'_


mais au prix croissant  de l'essence.....


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2009)

les connaisseurs l'attendaient avec une impatience non dissimulée depuis son annonce l'an passé.
oui chers amis il est enfin sorti. oui il tient toutes ses promesses, mais vous avez bien sûr deviné du splendide nanar opportunément sorti hier 1er avril:
Dragonball Evolution	






une critique trouvée sur le net pour vous mettre en appétit:


> La nullité du film dépasse à tous les niveaux ce que nous avions essayé de prévoir à travers les hallucinantes bandes-annonces diffusées sur le net.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Bon ben c'est décider je vais aller le voir .


----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2009)

Le nanar a une dimension culte 
Le nanar est exceptionnel, et survit à l'histoire 
Le nanar se voit et se revoit 

Bref le nanar, c'est du sérieux 




[YOUTUBE]EltwQGmSMes[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Sinon pour moi le pire c'est quand même celui-là






J'ai pas arrêté de rire, surtout que j'avais lu les polémiques sur le film avant de le voir et la musique qui fait film porno .


----------



## Philippe (4 Avril 2009)

TA GUUUEEUUUULE PHILIPPE 



[YOUTUBE]nF54GJMhyNc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2009)

On dirait une production des Nuls avec Bruno Carette en Chuck Norris


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> On dirait une production des Nuls avec Bruno Carette en Chuck Norris



A ce propos:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVNBkhp4NYE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVNBkhp4NYE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Je crois que c'est tiré de "Portés disparus 2"
EDIT: apparemment, c'est le 3, pas le 2.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Allez, on se fait un petit plaisir.. On pourrait y passer des jours:

http://www.nanarland.com/liste_categorie_films.php


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2010)

hier j'ai eu la chance et l'immense plaisir de visionner une référence ultime du nanar à la française:

le Führer en folie




notez la distribution exceptionnelle

c'est énormissime:love:
jamais on oserait sortir un truc comme ça aujourd'hui (rien que le titre et certaines vannes du film).
Un must absolu.


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Pinaize !&#8230; :afraid: :afraid:
Va falloir que je regarde ça, un jour&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Un chef d'uvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> hier j'ai eu la chance et l'immense plaisir de visionner une référence ultime du nanar à la française:
> 
> le Führer en folie
> 
> ...



Alors là jet dis chapeau l'artiste !
Tu l'as vu jusqu' à la fin ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alors là jet dis chapeau l'artiste !
> Tu l'as vu jusqu' à la fin ?


*Sindanárië fous une paire de baffes à petit_louis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> A ce propos:
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVNBkhp4NYE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVNBkhp4NYE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> Je crois que c'est tiré de "Portés disparus 2"
> EDIT: apparemment, c'est le 3, pas le 2.





			
				Cheuk Maurice a dit:
			
		

> "je mets les pieds ou je veux liteul djaune... et c'est souvent dans la gueule..."


    :love: :love: :love: ... cultissime en effet !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: ... cultissime en effet !



Superbe. :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> hier j'ai eu la chance et l'immense plaisir de visionner une référence ultime du nanar à la française


Jamais entendu parler ( :rose: ). Il faut que je trouve le DVD dare dare :love:


----------



## zosodesbois (12 Mars 2010)

J'ai vu ce petit poste débarquer d'on ne sais où  
Alors je me sens l'obligation de poster mon top 10 des films Nanardeux les plus ÉNORMISSIMES de tout les temps... Nanards officiellement approuvés car drôles, bourrés de gore, d'effets spéciaux vraiment infâmes et de mannequins en tout genre... 

- 1) La revanche de Samson (Chef d'uvre Ultime attention à vos côtes...)






-2) Braindead : (Tondeuse dans les zombies, 100000 hectolitres de sang à la seconde)






- 3) Bad Taste (Le fameux...)






- 4) The Thing (Se remettre dans le contexte, des monstres hyper cool)






-5 ) Knights les chevaliers du futur modo: Attention brûlure de la rétine assurée)






- 6) White Fire vivre pour survivre le diamant (respire...) (indescriptible...)






- 7)  Carnosaur 3 (Jurassic park avec budget de 27,30)






- 8) Turkish Star Wars (je pense que la pochette suffit...)






- 9) Scanner Cop... (je n'ai plus de mots...)






- 10) Ghoulies (Le monstre le plus statique du cinema...)






Amusez vous bien, vous ne regarderez jamais plus le cinéma comme avant... (Danger de Mort devant "Knights, les chevaliers du Futur"...) EN tout cas, bonnes poilades en perspective !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Mars 2010)

tu as oublié un magnifique nanar digne de turkish starwars


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> J'ai vu ce petit poste débarquer d'on ne sais où
> Alors je me sens l'obligation de poster mon top 10 des films Nanardeux les plus ÉNORMISSIMES de tout les temps... Nanards officiellement approuvés car drôles, bourrés de gore, d'effets spéciaux vraiment infâmes et de mannequins en tout genre...
> 
> -
> ...


 
Alors là bon je dis méfiance.

Les 2 premiers parce que je pense qu'ils sont assumés à 100% par P JACKSON (donc, à mon avis, ils sortent de la catégorie Nanar)

The Thing alors là je te suis pas du tout par contre.
Tu peux expliquer ce choix ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> hier j'ai eu la chance et l'immense plaisir de visionner une référence ultime du nanar à la française:


Il y a une page à propos de ce film sur Wikipedia. Rien quà lire, jai envie de me précipiter à la Flak pour le commander :love:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Führer_en_folie


----------



## fedo (12 Mars 2010)

> Alors je me sens l'obligation de poster mon top 10 des films Nanardeux  les plus ÉNORMISSIMES de tout les temps... Nanards officiellement  approuvés car drôles, bourrés de gore, d'effets spéciaux vraiment  infâmes et de mannequins en tout genre...


c'est de la série Z.
différent du nanar car ce sont des films de genre (le genre SF fauché/Z) et avec des codes.

le nanar à une autre dimension, pas de codes et souvent un casting d'acteurs connus (exemple: Street Fighter the movie avec Jean claude Van Damne et Kylie Minogue )





le nanar est avant tout un film consternant, pitoyable, improbable.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Il y a une page à propos de ce film sur Wikipedia.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Führer_en_folie


Oui, d'ailleurs :



fedo a dit:


> le Führer en folie


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs :


:rose:


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2010)

J'hésite.

Mais humour, un poil de gore sans trop en rajouter, histoire hallucinante, pas trop de mannequins mais bon, on peut pas tout avoir.

A voir.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Mars 2010)

je ne mets pas les films excellents de MM. Seagal, Norris, Vandame dans cette catégorie, ils sont réalisés sans prétention intellectuelle et assument parfaitement leur classement en série Z, de la même manière j'exclus de cette classification les films de Max Pécas, ou la série des Charlots.

Alors de bons gros Nanars, ce sont à mon sens ces films que l'on nous présente comme des chefs d'oeuvre mais qui ne sont que de grosses .... et pourtant ils ont la prétention de jouer dans la cour des grands, soit par prétention intellectuelle, soit par les moyens accordés (on ne peut pas comparer les moyens mis en oeuvre pour un bon Max Pécas et Ocean 12, et pourtant l'intérêt est le même.

Mes plus grands Nanars :

1. Top Gun
2. Le Grand Bleu
3. Golden Eye (James Bond)
4. Moonraker (James Bond)
5. Saint Cyr
6. Astérix aux Jeux Olympiques
7. Troie
8. Robocop 2
9. Matrix 2 et 3
10. Farheneit 9/11
11. Taxi 2, 3 , 4
12 Michel Vaillant
13 Les Chevaliers du Ciel
14 Ocean 12 and Ocean 13

J'en oublie... faut dire que j'en vois des bouses et des nanars


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2010)

Y'a d'la contrepètrie dans l'air, ouais y'en a! :love:


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je ne mets pas les films excellents de MM. Seagal, Norris, Vandame dans cette catégorie, ils sont réalisés sans prétention intellectuelle et assument parfaitement leur classement en série Z, de la même manière j'exclus de cette classification les films de Max Pécas, ou la série des Charlots.
> 
> Alors de bons gros Nanars, ce sont à mon sens ces films que l'on nous présente comme des chefs d'oeuvre mais qui ne sont que de grosses .... et pourtant ils ont la prétention de jouer dans la cour des grands, soit par prétention intellectuelle, soit par les moyens accordés (on ne peut pas comparer les moyens mis en oeuvre pour un bon Max Pécas et Ocean 12, et pourtant l'intérêt est le même.
> 
> ...



Non. Tu confonds nanar et navet


----------



## zosodesbois (12 Mars 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alors là bon je dis méfiance.
> 
> Les 2 premiers parce que je pense qu'ils sont assumés à 100% par P JACKSON (donc, à mon avis, ils sortent de la catégorie Nanar)
> 
> ...




En effet, je ne suis pas sans ignorer que "Braindead" et "Badtaste" sont 100% assumé, et franchement, Peter Jackson a juste assuré sur ce coup ! Je tiens à dire qu'il s'agit de perles, et de chefs d'&#339;uvres du cinéma, et je pense sincèrement qu'ils font aujourd'hui parti du patrimoine culturel. Tout comme certain chroniqueurs de Nanarland, je classe les films gore dans les Nanards, car ils font parti intégrante du cinéma bis  !

Soyons honnête, cette liste de films compte énormément pour moi, et j'éprouve encore aujourd'hui (au bout de 200 fois) un plaisir immense à voir ces films.

Pour "The Thing"", sache que si il arrive en 5 dans mon top Nanard, il arrive en 3 dans mon top films de tout les temps... Franchement La Chose est un chef d'&#339;uvre cinématographique ULTIME, et chaque fois que je le regarde, la même sensation de peur, de passion et de mal être m'enlace . Ce qu'AUCUN film d'horreur n'arrive à faire à l'heure actuelle. J'ai 23 ans, il n'est donc pas de ma génération. Mon papa m'a appris à respecter ce film, en me remettant dans le contexte de l'époque de sa sortie (chose très importante).
Je le met dans les nanards, car il fait parti des très bon films d'horreur de l'époque, avec des monstres très inventifs, des acteurs extra (je suis fan de Kurt Russel). Pour moi il est très important de souligner que ce film peut être regardé aussi bien passionnément seul dans le noir, que dans une bonne soirée poilade + pop cornes avec des potes... (et les monstre sont aussi terrifiants que super drôles, tout dépend du contexte) Mais c'est mon opinion  En tout cas, je ne dénigre pas ce film, que j'adore !

"Auriez vous l`extrême obligeance de ne pas me laisser... LE CUL RIVé À CE PUTAIN DE FAUTEUIL TOUT L'HIVER ?!"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

da capo a dit:


> J'hésite.
> 
> Mais humour, un poil de gore sans trop en rajouter, histoire hallucinante, pas trop de mannequins mais bon, on peut pas tout avoir.
> 
> A voir.



C'est pas un nanar, c'est un film culte.
Faut réviser la définition de nanar mon gars.

A ce rythme là, y en a bien un qui nous sortir Le Parrain ou un truc du même acabit comme étant un nanar.


----------



## zosodesbois (12 Mars 2010)

En tout cas Pithiviers, je te suis reconnaissant à vie pour avoir posté le Ninja Blanc... GROS GROS GROS NANARD cultissime chez moi... Il fait trop plez celui là ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

nan rien.....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Mars 2010)

non, à mon sens ce sont des vrais nanars.... pas des petits navets, le navet c'est juste un mauvais film... le nanar c'est être mauvais et ne même pas s'en rendre compte...
MM. Seagal et Norris ne font pas du cinéma et ils le savent bien... au moins on ne les voit pas en train de défendre l'identité culturelle du sud de la Californie, ou de défendre l'art cinématographique. Par contre un James Bond, ou Matrix ont une prétention artistique, et c'est là que cela devient drôle.... 
En plus c'est trop facile de mettre sur la gueule de JCD quand il est pas là, parce que sinon il t'en mettra une grosse, même qu'il peut tuer l'air et faire tomber les oiseaux


----------



## MacSedik (12 Mars 2010)

Spiders 2 tout simplement affligeant ! sorti en 2001, effets spéciaux faits par des élèves de CM1 et un scénario qui tient dans un Post-it®...  (pareil pour le 1 que j'ai pas vu...)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est pas un nanar, c'est un film culte.
> Faut réviser la définition de nanar mon gars.
> 
> A ce rythme là, y en a bien un qui nous sortir Le Parrain ou un truc du même acabit comme étant un nanar.






Pis ça c'est culte aussi ?

[YOUTUBE]8378K0tIPPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Pis ça c'est culte aussi ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8378K0tIPPE[/YOUTUBE]


Totalement ! la genèse du nanar franchouillard puissance 12 !

@ manu94 : je maintiens mon accord avec fedo : le nanar est cheap, sans prétention culturelle, scénaristique ou artistique, en général cherche à faire rire, et surtout s'assume en tant que tel


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Totalement ! la genèse du nanar franchouillard puissance 12 !
> 
> @ manu94 : je maintiens mon accord avec fedo : le nanar est cheap, sans prétention culturelle, scénaristique ou artistique, en général cherche à faire rire, et surtout s'assume en tant que tel



Petit rappel vu que certains mélangent définitivemnt un peu tout:


> Dans le domaine cinématographique, un nanar est un terme familier qui désigne un *film tellement mal réalisé et ridicule qu'il en devient involontairement amusant et comique*.
> Normalement, le terme nanar diffère du navet par son aptitude à divertir. Le nanar amuse par ses défauts, tandis que le navet est simplement mauvais et ennuyeux (en référence au goût fade du légume du même nom). Le terme nanar est cependant parfois utilisé abusivement pour désigner des films sans intérêt.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

A ne louper sous aucun prétexte     

[youtube]pFhSogGnu4I[/youtube]


----------



## habstyob (9 Avril 2010)

le nanar à une autre dimension, pas de codes et souvent un casting d'acteurs connus (exemple: Street Fighter the movie avec Jean claude Van Damne et Kylie Minogue )




le nanar est avant tout un film consternant, pitoyable, improbable.[/QUOTE]

Street fighter ça c'est du nanar, quand JCVD sort à son chef d'une voix grave et très sérieuse : "non c'est vous qui avez oublié vos couilles", c'est juste cultissime :rateau:

Sinon je ne sais pas si quelqu'un connait Best of the Best, c'est ma définition du nanar


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

Parce que tu crois que Mega Piranah ne se veux pas sérieux ? Parce que même s'il ne se voulait pas sérieux, c'est loupé, bref c'est un nanar ou alors un magnifique hommage aux nanar. Et pas besoin d'un casting avec des gens connu pour faire du nanar, il n'y a qu'à voir Turkish Starwars pour s'en convaincre.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas si il a été cité, mais Le Baltringue, ça c'est un nasard digne de la première page de nanarland.com&#8230;


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Avril 2010)

Dans le genre horreur


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il a été cité, mais Le Baltringue, ça c'est un nasard digne de la première page de nanarland.com



Non, c'est seulement une grosse bouse


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (11 Avril 2010)

J'ai vu "Best of the Best" L.O.L avec MarK Dacascos et son fameux "bananawé!" xD du lourd. Sinon Ken le survivant le film est pas mal dans son genre.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Je vous laisse le soin de classer celui-ci dans la catégorie qui convient!
Sûr qu'il y trouvera une place de choix, d'autant plus qu'il devrait sortir durant cette année!

[YOUTUBE]ruHT8ePAxEw[/YOUTUBE]

 Never ending story. ​


----------



## AuroreLDN (17 Juin 2010)

Pourtant j'ai bien aime L'homme au masque de fer. Pas un film extraordinaire mais qui se regarde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Pourtant j'ai bien aime L'homme au masque de fer. Pas un film extraordinaire mais qui se regarde.


 
Sans doute.

Mais, curieux, je suis allé lire l'intégralité de tes autres posts (ce fut rapide, celui-ci est l'un des plus longs et des plus denses.)
Hum, hum...

Ca va, sinon ?
Ouais ?

Bien.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Pfff tu comprends rien Ponk. Elle fait parti de cette nouvelle génération.

Rapide, concis, qui marque bien se que l'on pense, mais sans trop ce mouiller.

Un genre de consensualité moderne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pfff tu comprends rien Ponk. Elle fait parti de cette nouvelle génération.
> 
> Rapide, concis, qui marque bien se que l'on pense, mais sans trop ce mouiller.
> 
> Un genre de consensualité moderne.



Ca fait des vacances à la modération


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai plus la sensation d'être sous le coup d'un matraquage publicitaire bas de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Ouais, donc bientôt :

"N'empêche, Nicolas Sarkozy a épousé un ex-manequin" dans les actualités amusantes

"L'eau, ça mouille" dans la piscine

"L'autre jour j'ai bu un verre de vin rouge" dans J'veux du rouge

"Chez moi, j'ai des CD de musique" dans Poum poum tchak

"Le lendemain du dimanche, c'est quand même le lundi" dans les dimanches à la con

_and so on..._

Ca va être festif, je vous dis pas !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Rapide, concis, qui marque bien *s*e que l'on pense, mais sans trop *c*e mouiller.



Y a une contrepèterie ? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2010)

Tiens allez hop!
 Spider-Man 1977






[YOUTUBE]aupg_B7KBas[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Nw7EQTVUh2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

C'est dingue.
J'arrive pas à trouver ça plus mauvais que les dernières versions...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2010)

Je sais pas, je suis pas expert en effets spéciaux 3D moi


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai failli me pendre dans la salle ce soir là :rateau: 
Dire que ce mec a fait entre autres Le pianiste 






Ouai bon allez je sais c'est un peu polémique, j'ai un pote qui l'a trouvé bien mais il avait bu si ça se trouve il confond avec la version Marc Dorcel.


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Neuvième porte



Plutôt bien aimé le début moi... super prenant même! 


Jusqu'à c'que Emmanuelle Seigner (que j'ai pour horreur d'ailleurs :rateau: ) débarque en lévitation sur un quai de fleuve......  À partir de c'moment là..... ça devient du grand n'importe quoi..... :sleep:


Mais de là à classer ce film parmis les plus grand nanard de l'histoire.... ptêt pas quand même! :rateau: .... Largement vu pire que ça..... :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Jusqu'à c'que Emmanuelle Seigner (que j'ai pour horreur d'ailleurs :rateau: )



Idem, grande gueule pour certain mais surtout vulgaire et foncièrement idiote, sans culture.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juin 2010)

La neuvieme porte est un film magistral. Je le revoie toujours avec plaisir.
JPTK, tu es fou! bon, tu peux ne pas aimer, mais de la a le classer dans la categorie nanars, euh...


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2010)

Lio70 a dit:


> La neuvieme porte est un film magistral. Je le revoie toujours avec plaisir.
> JPTK, tu es fou! bon, tu peux ne pas aimer, mais de la a le classer dans la categorie nanars, euh...



Mais j'ai dit que c'était polémique, je savais qu'il y avait avoir des défenseurs acharnés, et ok il n'a peut-être rien à faire là, pour moi c'est une bouse complète mais pas un nanar on est d'accord, c'était juste un clin d'oeil en passant, histoire d'éviter la routine même d'un sujet qui n'est pas mauvais.

Enfin bon faudra le regarder dans 20 ans quand même pour voir :love:

Magistral ! Nan "tu te moques là" ??? 


Tu parles de la version MD toi aussi c'est ça hein avoue ??? :love:


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2010)

_Blueberry, L'expérience secrète_, de Jan Kounen... çuilà, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me demander ce que je faisais là et que ça faisait cher la place dans ce film pseudo genre _je veux faire du Jodorowski mais je suis mauvais, mauvais, mauvais_. Mais ok, ce n'est sans doute pas un vrai nanar, vu qu'on ne s'y amuse pas, quelqu'en soit le degré 

Dernièrement, _2012_, ça ce sera du vrai nanar Classe Constellation dans 20 ans  En fait non, maintenant déjà


----------



## fedo (29 Juin 2010)

ce soir sur NRJ 12: le facteur de St Tropez.
un casting d'enfer


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ce soir sur NRJ 12: le facteur de St Tropez.
> un casting d'enfer



que de grands acteurs, dommage que je n'ai pas nrj12....,


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Juin 2010)

*Le Pitch* : Pete Mitchell , élève superpilote de la Navy, est envoyé dans la célèbre Naval Air Station pour un entraînement intensif. Charlotte Blackwood, veut partager sa passion, sa folie des performances et son excitation face au danger. Rivalisant avec " Iceman " pour le très convoité trophée " Top Gun ", Pete, affaibli par le deuil dun ami, sinclinera devant son adversaire. Mais larmée, inquiète de son état dépressif, lui donne une chance de se rattraper en lui confiant une mission internationale qui lui permettra de révéler ses fantastiques talents de pilote

C'est pas wonderful ? plus nase comme scénar c'est juste pas possible.

Maintenant l'affiche :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 29241


Reste quelques scènes :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rZWw9HE7o[/YOUTUBE]

je n'ai retrouvé la scène de la moto avec la musique....


----------



## Fìx (30 Juin 2010)

Un vrai bon gros nanard, vu pas plus tard que hier soir! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 





Quels acteurs! :love: Quel imagination dans le scénario! :love: Le héros est charismatique à souhaite, le méchant à nous faire faire des cauchemars pendant au moins 2 décennies! :love: Et surtout, surtout...  _(au bout de plus de 2h!  Enfin c'est le temps que j'ai éstimé! :sleep _quelle fin M-A-G-I-S-T-R-A-L-E!!! :love: _(écroulés de rire qu'on était!  )
_

Vraiment j'vous le conseille à tous!   


PS : Voici c'qui m'a poussé à tenter le coup de le regarder :



			
				nobodyishere - Posté le 22/02 à 16:07 sur Allociné a dit:
			
		

> Très bon film, vraiment surprenant. Petite précision: ce n'est pas un film d'horreur. Encore une fois le cinéma asiatique me surprend par sa fraîcheur. A voir!



Systématiquement ou presque, j'me fais avoir par des rigolos qui postent ce genre de message sur les pires navets! :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## pierrot le fou (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Planet Terror vous parait un bon nanar aussi?

http://a.giscos.free.fr/cinema/P/PlaneteTerreur/Affiche.jpg

l'affiche vend du rêve


----------



## itako (17 Août 2010)

Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !Pierro la tâche !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Hum...
Il me semble temps d'upgrader le firewall s'il laisse passer les messages d'itako.


----------



## Patamach (19 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé Avatar à la limite de la nullité complète. Et ce n'est pas pour faire genre tout le monde aime sauf moi. Le plus étonnant c'est l'unanimité autour de ce film indigeste (critique et public)

Scénario inexistant et cousu de fil blanc, les schtroumpfs en image de synthèse sont ridicules tout comme les décors Nature et Decouverte, sans parler de la bande originale, une espèce de bouillie world music insupportable. En plus la 3D fait plus mal aux yeux qu'autre chose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2010)

Patamach a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas pour faire genre tout le monde aime sauf moi.



On serait plutôt deux, en effet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On serait plutôt deux, en effet



Même 3.

Techniquement, c'est très spectaculaire. Mais à part ça, c'est pas terrible.


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Même 3.



Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Qui dit mieux ?



Mieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Qui dit mieux ?



J'incrèmente de 1.

Avec une nuance : j'ai passé un bon moment mais, en effet, je me rappelais de "l'histoire" (notez les guillemets) dès la fin du film.

Petit_Louis


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mieux !



Ah! Merci, je ne pensais pas que la perche serais aussi vite prise.

[youtube]KE_hEHWLG04[/youtube]


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2010)

Vidocq, de Pitof ... terrifiant ...

D'ailleurs pas mal de trucs qui louchent vers les steampunk sans arriver à la cheville des vrais sont assez pourris : le dernier Sherlock Holmes, Van Helsing... Ca fait du monde !

A peu près tout ce que produit Besson aussi, c'est insauvable ... Ce qu'il fait à la limite ça peut passer pour du bon copier-coller, mais faut se farcir ses nanas du moment ou des miss météo...


----------



## itako (19 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> A peu près tout ce que produit Besson aussi, c'est insauvable ... Ce qu'il fait à la limite ça peut passer pour du bon copier-coller, mais faut se farcir ses nanas du moment ou des miss météo...





Alors.. c'est une pute dans une audi qui attaque des ninjas !!! ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Ah! Merci, je ne pensais pas que la perche serais aussi vite prise.


Allez, fais pas ton gros nioube, va...
Tu sais bien que si tu dis "qui", tu vas voir rappliquer jpmiss ou Gnn...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2010)

Kate ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Alors.. c'est une pute dans une audi qui attaque des ninjas !!! ..



Le pire c'est que c'est exactement ça...
Terrifiant ... Encore un Mozinor qui risque de me marquer ...
(je ne peux plus regarder la météo sur TF1, par exemple, c'est trop pénible pour mon entourage)


----------



## Chang (21 Août 2010)

pierrot le fou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Planet Terror vous parait un bon nanar aussi?
> 
> ...



Ah non, Planet Terror c'est un super film avec tout ce qu'il faut pour plaire et une veritable volonte de faire du B Movies sans jamais etre penible ...

L'intro avec Bruce Willis "Where's the shit ... !?", deja, ca pue le Dimension comme on en reve ... a la rigueur Dimension a moins reussi avec je ne sais plus quel film qui se passe en NZ et ou des moutons attaquent les gens. Idee brillantissime D - pour ceux chez qui  le second degre est en manque) mais qui finit en tomate pourrie ...

Dimension, c'est de la haute volee (la par contre c'est du 1er degre), pas du nanar ...  ... 

Inculte !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé Avatar à la limite de la nullité complète. Et ce n'est pas pour faire genre tout le monde aime sauf moi. Le plus étonnant c'est l'unanimité autour de ce film indigeste (critique et public)".  Totalement d' accord. Une vraie nullité ce film sur tous les plans


----------



## itako (26 Août 2010)

C'est pas nouveau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

Intéressant comme fil...

Gniark gniark gniark

Prepare you for the come back !!!


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Intéressant comme fil...
> 
> Gniark gniark gniark
> 
> Prepare you for the come back !!!



Seulement si c'est pas du netflix, y'a un fil(m) pour ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juin 2019)

c'est pas Netflix mais Amazon !

J'ai découvert le film avec Johnny Mnemonic (1995)...et j'ai pas été déçu !

Le monteur du film s'en fout...
Les acteurs sont venus pour je pense payer leur impôts... avec Dolph Lundgren mais aussi Takeshi Kitano qui parle en Anglais !!!
Je te parle pas des effets spéciaux et du scénario...
Peut-être que le décorateur a réussi a se faire un peu plaisir !

Et quand tu vas découvrir le chef des gentils..
Indice pour toi Kamoulox . Je déconne pas pas, regarde le film et tu verras !

Enfin bon tu vas déguster en voyant ça


----------



## aurique (19 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> couvert le film avec Johnny Mnemonic (1995)...et j'ai pas été déçu !


----------



## ze_random_bass (19 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai découvert le film avec Johnny Mnemonic (1995)...et j'ai pas été déçu !



Salut,

pourtant la nouvelle de William Gibson (lisible dans son recueil _Gravé sur Chrome_) est vraiment bien, comme l'ensemble de l’ouvre du monsieur d'ailleurs. Dans la catégorie adaptation pourrite, celle toute récente de _Simetierre_, un de mes Stephen King préférés, est juste lourdingue et molle. Le cimetière indien en vrai carton pâte est pour tant très joli ! Mais pour le reste ... 1/3 de la salle était sur son smartphone à la moitié du film !

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

on reste confiné...

et pour de mettre dans l'ambiance, je decouvre la série de film Résident Evil grave à Amazon Prime.

Dans le genre qui nous intéresse ici, ça à l'air grandiose !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

j'ai donc fini le premier film de la série Résident Evil 

C'est somptueux... même la musique te tape sur les nerfs et quand tu subies ça tu as juste envie de sortir de la salle en fait !

Cheap au possible ! condoléances pour Michelle Rodriguez  

une bonne soirée bière pizza en somme


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2020)

Amusant ce fil. Mais c’est vrais que j’ai l’impression que l’on confond un peu série Z et nanar. 

DragonBall évolution pourrait en effet étre un nanar, mais faut quand même être bien barré pour essayer de le voir plusieurs fois. 

Un de mes plus grand souvenir de nanar, c’est « la galaxie de la terreur » (« galaxy of terror »). 





Au départ, ça se veut aussi prenant que « Alien » et c’est au final tellement cheap que ça en devient pitoyable et amusant. Moi, je l’ai regardé pour son actice principale : Erin Moran. L’actrice de Joanie dans « Happy Days ». Autant dire que de ce côté là, je n’ai pas été déçu. La jeune fille avait bien grandie. Mais ce rôle ne l’a pas aidé à sortir du trou qu’elle était en train de creuser. Bien dommage. 

Pour « the Thing » c’est loin d’étre un nanar. C’est même un chef d’œuvre du cinéma de genre. 

Dans un autre style, il y a le nanar assumé comme « Snake on plane ». Un film au départ sérieux mais qui s’est vu qualifié de nanar avant sa sortie. Du coup, le réalisateur a totalement changé de registre et est passé du film catastrophe pur au nanar avec vedette : Samuel L. Jackson.

Perso, j’ai aimé, mais c’est quand même bien naze [emoji4]






Sinon, ce qui est dommage dans ce fil de discussion, c’est que la plupart des images ont disparu. Et comme leur auteur ne donne pas le nom du film et laisse juste apprécier son titre sur l’affiche - que l’on ne voit plus - on est frustré car on ne sait plus de quoi ça parle.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> galaxy of terror


Un oscar pour le graphiste illustrateur


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2020)

L'illustration est de Charo (signature en bas a droites de l'image, sous le pied de la fille). Je n'ai pas beaucoup plus d'info sur lui. J'ai l'image en HD et sans texte si cela cela t'intéresse.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai l'image en HD et sans texte si cela cela t'intéresse.


Un, peu, oui...
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2020)

La dernière trilogie Star Wars, par J.J. Abrams et Disney, ou comment faire d'une fresque épique un nanar complet. Par moment on est à la limite de la parodie. Quand vous avez lu "Il y a longtemps dans une galaxie lointaine, très lointaine…" vous avez vu le meilleur de chaque films.

Non seulement J.J. Abrams est un réalisateur médiocre, scolaire, mais ses scénarios sont indigents. Ce type a osé se comparer à Spielberg...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non seulement J.J. Abrams est un réalisateur médiocre, scolaire, mais ses scénarios sont indigents. Ce type a osé se comparer à Spielberg...


Je partage ton avis sur Abrams mais j'aimais quand même l'épisode VII. Il y a aussi de bons trucs dans le VIII mais il n'est pas d'Abrams. Le IX est décevant au possible, inacceptable a fortiori car c'est la conclusion de la saga.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

Le pire nanar que j'ai vu est Ghost Shark (2013). Tellement nul qu'on rit du film du début à la fin. Au moins, on s'amuse en le regardant. L'histoire en gros: un requin est tué et va mourir dans une grotte qui est un ancien lieu indien sacré rendant la vie à ce qui s'y trouve. Donc le fantôme du requin émerge et va bouffer tout ce qu'il croise. Il a le pouvoir de se matérialiser dans n'importe quelle eau et il se matérialise un moment dans une flaque d'eau au milieu de la rue et bouffe les piétons. Si je me souviens bien, il se manifeste aussi dans un verre d'eau et bouffe la personne qui boit.

Un nanar qui, selon moi, n'en est pas un: "Chair pour Frankenstein" (1974). Rien que la fiche du film peut faire rire: co-produit par Andy Warhol et Jean Yanne, réalisé et joué par la bande de la Factory de Warhol, avec Udo Kier dans le rôle du Dr Frankenstein et une actrice belge dans le rôle de sa fiancée, tourné avec le procédé Spacevision-3D. Et bien je l'ai vu récemment et, contre toute attente, c'est un bon film. A condition de ne pas être réfractaire à un peu de déconnade.

Je crois que les pires nanars, les vrais, sont des trucs tournés dans les années 50 à 70 sans budget, dans lesquels on se bat toujours contre je ne sais quel monstre en caoutchouc. Et aussi certains films policiers ou kung-fu asiatiques, y'a des trésors dans le tas.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2020)

Pour moi l'empereur du nanar est James Cameron.

À part le premier Terminator (respect), il n'a réalisé que des nanars. Il a même inventé un genre : le nanar à gros budget qui rapporte un maximum au box-office. C'est tellement bien fait qu'on n'y reconnait difficilement le nanar du premier coup. Il faut parfois y retourner pour s'apercevoir de toutes les vieilles ficelles utilisées, les vieux thèmes recyclés.

Il suffit de reprendre la liste :
– Piranha 2 : les tueurs volants
– Aliens, le retour (aka Rambo dans l'espace)
– Abyss (presque aussi chiant que Rencontre du 3e type - le grand nanar de Spielberg)
– Terminator 2 : le jugement dernier (Où le Terminator devient le gentil et Sarah Connor soulève de la fonte et pisse debout).
– True lies (pâle reprise US de La totale mais avec un gros hélicoptère qui défonce un building)
– Titanic (aka Les amants maudits sur un paquebot modèle réduit - et ça se voit à l'écran qu'il n'est pas à l'échelle 1:1) Le nanar obtient l'Oscar !
– Avatar (aka les cowboys et les indiens dans l'espace)

Après les nanars de budget Z, Cameron invente le nanar de budget A'. Le plus c'est gros, le plus ça rapporte.

Et ce n'est pas une mince affaire, parce qu'il suffit que ça fasse un flop pour passer dans la catégorie grosse bouse.

Avec toute cette avalanche de films "Avengers", "Marwell", etc. qui sortent tous les ans, on ne se rend plus trop compte combien James Cameron fut précurseur.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> – Abyss (presque aussi chiant que Rencontre du 3e type - le grand nanar de Spielberg)


Entièrement d'accord sauf pour les 2 films ci-dessus, que j'ai beaucoup aimés


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord sauf pour les 2 films ci-dessus, que j'ai beaucoup aimés


Je comprends. Question de sensibilité, d'affinité. Peut-être un jour réviserai-je mon jugement sur Abyss que je n'ai plus vu depuis de longues années, mais pas concernant le Spielberg qui est Le Nanar de sa carrière (_Le temple maudit_ n'est qu'un relativement mauvais film). Ce galimatias "new-age" m'a toujours ennuyé au plus haut point.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je partage ton avis sur Abrams mais j'aimais quand même l'épisode VII. Il y a aussi de bons trucs dans le VIII mais il n'est pas d'Abrams. Le IX est décevant au possible, inacceptable a fortiori car c'est la conclusion de la saga.


C’est marrant car pour moi l’épisode 9 reste le meilleur de cette dernière trilogie. Les deux premier nous ayant quand même offert des mort débiles et la transformation d’une princesse en super héroïne capable de voler dans l’espace WTF 

Sinon, belle analyse de l’œuvre de Cameron. Je partage presque ton avis à part pour « rencontre du troisième type » qui reste un excellent souvenir pour moi. Je l’ai revus il y a trois mois avec toujours autant de plaisir. Mais c’est un film de SF bien loin de ce qui se fait actuelement. Donc je comprend que ça puisse être chiant.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

@Moonwalker.
D'accord pour le Temple maudit. Pour Rencontres, effectivement je crois que c'est une question d'affinité. Je l'avais vu en salle en reprise, à 12 ou 13 ans quand le cinéma digne d'intérêt selon moi se limitait à Spielberg et Lucas. Je viens de revoir Poltergeist à la télévision et je n'aime plus car, à l'instar d'autres films populaires américains comme Rencontres justement, mais aussi E.T. et plein d'autres, on nous sert inévitablement le cadre de la famille américaine de classe moyenne vivant en pavillon de banlieue avec ses accessoires habituels, à savoir le bon gros chien affectueux et la pizza livrée à domicile, et ce genre de truc me gonfle aujourd'hui.

Pour Abyss, la musique était très belle (j'avais même acheté le CD), et j'avais eu la chance de voir le film dans les meilleures conditions de projection, en 70mm dans une salle THX. Quand la sauce est bonne, le plat passe plus facilement !

@gwen
"la transformation d’une princesse en super héroïne capable de voler dans l’espace"
Ah, ce truc a fait couler beaucoup d'encre. Quand je l'ai vu, je me suis dit aussi que c'était un peu trop tiré par les cheveux mais pourquoi pas, si l'on admet qu'au fil du temps, les individus approfondissent la connaissance de la Force pour en repousser les limites. C'est juste que pour un spectateur qui découvrirait Star Wars aujourd'hui, ce n'est certainement pas l'épisode indiqué. Je l'ai beaucoup aimé et je regardais parfois ma montre en me disant "pourvu que ça dure encore". En général, quand je vérifie l'heure, c'est parce que je m'ennuie. Par contre, le personnage de Finn m'horripile, et celui de Rose Tico encore plus. Ils ont pris soin de la mettre un peu de côté dans le IX.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

J'ai revu cette semaine un film qui, par ses effets spéciaux grotesques, est un vrai nanar: Les dents de la mer 3. Je suis assez fan de la "saga" et l'épisode 3 n'est pas mauvais mais les effets ratés gâchent le reste. Réalisé par Joe Alves qui était décorateur sur les deux premiers épisodes, il a pris soin d'éviter la difficulté mécanique d'un requin entier grandeur nature. Un requin en modèle réduit, le petit pod sous-marin en modèle réduit aussi, beaucoup de plans composites à l'écran bleu (ratés car le bleu déborde partout), des effets ratés comme le requin brisant la vitre du poste de contrôle et l'explosion de la bête en 3D. Un vrai désastre.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

> @gwen
> "la transformation d’une princesse en super héroïne capable de voler dans l’espace"
> Ah, ce truc a fait couler beaucoup d'encre. Quand je l'ai vu, je me suis dit aussi que c'était un peu trop tiré par les cheveux mais pourquoi pas, si l'on admet qu'au fil du temps, les individus approfondissent la connaissance de la Force



Sauf que Leia est loin d'être un maître Jedi.

Moi, mon *Star-Wars* préféré est justement le sixième, car Leia est forte dans cet épisode. Elle fait ce qu'il faut pour sauver Han Solo. C'est d'ailleurs mon personnage préféré de la saga, Leia en costume Boushh. C'est peut-être pour ça que mon incompréhension fut aussi grande. Que les personnages évoluent, OK, mais qu'ils changent du tout au tout, c'est n'importe quoi. J'accepte même plus que Rei puisse maîtriser la force en 10 minutes que Leia en 50 ans  (même si c'est naze). Du coup, ces deux épisodes, les 7 et 8 sont de vrai nanar pour moi. C'est aussi incohérent que *L'Attaque des tomates tueuses*.

Quant à JJ Abrams, il ne fait que des nanars ou carrément des merdes. *Lost* est le pire nanar des séries TV. Même *24* tient mieux la route, pourtant, voilà du nanar plein pot aussi. Mais bon, ce dernier est quand même très plaisant à regarder pour celui qui aime les histoires policières.

Dans les séries TV, je viens de découvrir *Fantasy Island*. C'est un beau nanar ça aussi. Un croisement entre *Twilight Zone* et _*The Young and the Restless (Les Feux de l'amour*_*).*

Bon, après en série TV, on peut en citer beaucoup des nanars.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2020)

Même si ça n'est pas une référence indiscutable, j'aime assez l'article de ouiquipédia sur le sujet. Ne pas confondre nanar, navet et film qu'on n'a pas aimé. Et j'aime bien le critère qui veut qu'on s'amuse à un nanar.
Quant à la liste de Moon, rien qu'au titre le  premier peut prétendre au titre de nanar. Je n'ai pas vu le deuxième, passé un bon moment avec le trois (et le Spielberg aussi), les derniers j'hésite entre bouse surestimée ou daube à gros budget, sauf Titanic auquel j'attribue le titre de blockbuster formaté pour les Oscars, ce qu'il a d'ailleurs parfaitement réussi.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

C'est en me basant sur la définition de nanar que justement je n'ai pas rangé dedans le film que je viens de voir aujourd'hui   : *Radioactive*. 

La vie de Marie Curie vue du côté dramatique et de ses amours faisant polémiques. Un film lamentable, esthétiquement beau, mais long et chiant. Bref, tout le contraire d'un Nanar qui n'aurait peut-être pas une esthétique parfaite, mais serait captivant.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que Leia est loin d'être un maître Jedi.


Oui mais son frère Luke l'est. On ne connait pas tous les détails de ce qui s'est passé entre Le retour du Jedi et Le réveil de la Force. Peut-être que Luke lui disait, le dimanche matin, "Bon, t'as fini ton croissant? Viens, je vais t'apprendre à nager dans la stratosphère." Luke lui-même a bien exploité la force à fond dans le VIII, avec son numéro de cape et d'épée à distance. Et Palpatine se déchaine dans le IX en foudroyant toute la flotte rebelle.

Mais je sais ce qui dérange, c'est plus un problème de forme que de fond. C'est dans l'espace et on n'imagine  pas qu'elle survive sans combinaison ni bonbonne d'oxygène, Jedi ou pas. Elle avance tranquillement en tendant le bras, alors qu'elle est sensée être dans le coma, et sa robe ne bouge pas d'un pli.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

LOL, c'est un peu tiré par le cheveu, mais je te rejoins sur l'analyse de la forme. 

Quant à Luke, son numéro à distance est aussi risible. Surtout pour disparaître à la fin.

En plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'il mange des croissants, ce fait n'a jamais été montré dans la trilogie originale


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

Probablement pas des croissants. Les Jedi sont des gens sains, ça devait plutôt être du muesli.   

Mais en y repensant, Luke a bel et bien formé Leia. C'est dans le IX qu'on voit un flashback ou ils portent tous les deux un casque et se battent au sabre laser pour s'entrainer. Je me demande même si Leia n'a pas renoncé à sa formation parce qu'il y.avait un soupçon de côté obscur en elle et qu'elle comprenait qu'elle était potentiellement dangereuse. Est-ce qu'on ne la voit pas faire valser Luke contre un mur? Faudra que je vois le Blu Ray pour me rappeler des détails.  J'ai déjà oublié la moitié du film ; je ne l'ai vu qu'une seule fois en salle.

Je poursuis la liste des nanars avec une série qui n'est pas si mauvaise: les "Blind dead" en anglais, 4 films d'horreur espagnols de la première moitié des années 70, réalisés par Amando de Ossorio (Google Translate est notre ami si nous ne comprenons pas l'espagnol). L'histoire de zombies templiers qui sortent de leur tombe à notre époque pour reprendre leurs sacrifices hérétiques. J'ai découvert cela il y a deux ans grâce à l'indélicatesse de quelqu'un qui a balancé le premier sur YouTube "La noche del terror ciego". Le deuxième est bon aussi "El ataque de los muertos sin ojos". Les autres sont médiocres, ce ne sont pas des nanars mais des navets.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Dans le genre Trash, est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont vu la série des* Human Centipede*  ? 

Le premier film montre les travaux d'un savant fou voulant relier les humains entre eux afin de faire un mille pieds. Chaque humain serait relié à l'autre, cousu entre l'anus et la bouche. C'est néerlandais, complètement barré et bien dégueulasse quand on y pense. Le film à très petit budget est moins gore que ce que l'on peut imaginer.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2020)

Jamais entendu parler.
Je viens de trouver les bandes annonces sur YouTube. Au niveau de l'idée, c'est du lourd !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2020)

A force de patauger dans les tréfonds d'Amazon Prime je commence à y voir des pépites comme les 2 films Iron Sky.

J'ai aussi croise une production Asylum : Megalodon

Vivement la fin du confinment et le retour de la soirée snack/bière/nanar entre pote !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> A force de patauger dans les tréfonds d'Amazon Prime je commence à y voir des pépites comme les 2 films Iron Sky.
> J'ai aussi croise une production Asylum : Megalodon
> Vivement la fin du confinment et le retour de la soirée snack/bière/nanar entre pote !


Petit joueur !
Chez les cartons souriants j'ai dégoté un Dinocroc versus Supergator de derrière les fagots, avec David 'petit scarabée' Carradine himself !
Sans parler de Megashark versus Giant Octopus, Megashark versus Mechashark, Megashark versus Kolossus, Megashark versus Crocosaurus, et autres Atomic shark, Killer shark, sharkwater extinction, Jurassic shark...


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans parler de Megashark versus Giant Octopus, Megashark versus Mechashark, Megashark versus Kolossus, Megashark versus Crocosaurus, et autres Atomic shark, Killer shark, sharkwater extinction, Jurassic shark...


Tu as oublié Sharknado.

Trouvés sur youTube, pour ceux que la série B en noir et blanc des années 50 ne rebute pas :
"Le robot contre la momie Aztèque" (1958). Nanar certes, mais pas ridicule comme le titre pourrait le sous-entendre.
The Robot vs. the Aztec Mummy

Un film pas mauvais du tout :
"Les zombies de Mora Tau" (1957).
Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Tu as oublié Sharknado.


Ils ont aussi, jusqu'au 5 je crois. Mais celui-la est connu (si je puis dire)


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2020)

Je crois qu'ici on touche le fond :


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

Tu as vu le réalisateur et le casting ?
C'est un (superbe) fake parmi beaucoup d'autres


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as vu le réalisateur et le casting ?
> C'est un (superbe) fake parmi beaucoup d'autres


Je savais que c'est un fake. Je l'avais vu sur un forum américain il y a quelques mois. Oui, le réalisateur et le casting . Dommage que ce soit un fake d'ailleurs, c'aurait fait le nanar des nanars de l'Histoire...


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2020)

Malheureusement je n'ai plus les illustrations car ça date de 2011. Sur un forum consacré au cinéma, on avait lancé un fil pour proposer un nouveau casting à certains films. J'avais proposé "Et si Star Wars avait été un film français?" et j'avais fait des photo-montages de personnages de Star Wars en y collant la tête d'un acteur français. C'était bien fait et on avait bien rigolé. Le casting :

Luke Skywalker : Bourvil
Han Solo : Fernandel
Chewbacca : Depardieu
Kenobi : Jean-Claude Brialy
Yoda : Bernard Blier
Leia : Alice Sapritch
Grand Moff Tarkin : De Funès
L'empereur : Paul Préboist


----------



## USB09 (27 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je partage ton avis sur Abrams mais j'aimais quand même l'épisode VII. Il y a aussi de bons trucs dans le VIII mais il n'est pas d'Abrams. Le IX est décevant au possible, inacceptable a fortiori car c'est la conclusion de la saga.



D’après ce que j’ai lu de l’histoire, Disney a fait à sa sauce. Alors c’est joli mais ce n’est pas l’histoire. 
C’est comme raconter Le petit chaperon rouge et virer le loup.


----------



## USB09 (27 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour moi l'empereur du nanar est James Cameron.
> 
> À part le premier Terminator (respect), il n'a réalisé que des nanars. Il a même inventé un genre : le nanar à gros budget qui rapporte un maximum au box-office. C'est tellement bien fait qu'on n'y reconnait difficilement le nanar du premier coup. Il faut parfois y retourner pour s'apercevoir de toutes les vieilles ficelles utilisées, les vieux thèmes recyclés.
> 
> ...



Le cinéma a changé, ce n’est plus une expérience à vivre mais pour se détendre, s’émerveiller, etc...comme les fêtes foraine quoi. 

Un point pour Marvel, bien que bien fait, me soûl. Mais j’ai bien aimé Avatar.


----------



## USB09 (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai donc fini le premier film de la série Résident Evil
> 
> C'est somptueux... même la musique te tape sur les nerfs et quand tu subies ça tu as juste envie de sortir de la salle en fait !
> 
> ...



J’avais de l’espoir et des idées pour Résident Evil mais toi te la série est un énorme Nanar hélas. 
J’avais imaginer refaire l’évenement avec un autre personnage. Par exemple le concierge qui voit le désastre par les caméras de vidéo, rencontrerait Ada, etc...mais bon, vu que le film n’a aucun rapport avec le jeu...


----------



## Lio70 (27 Mai 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Le cinéma a changé, ce n’est plus une expérience à vivre mais pour se détendre, s’émerveiller, etc...comme les fêtes foraine quoi.


Rien n'a changé. Déjà à ses débuts, il était projeté dans les fêtes foraines et aussi dans les théâtres de variétés.


----------



## USB09 (3 Août 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Rien n'a changé. Déjà à ses débuts, il était projeté dans les fêtes foraines et aussi dans les théâtres de variétés.



Tout à fait.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2020)

Bon, je viens de me taper une trilogie de nanar   : Le Labyrinthe.

Le scénario tient sur ticket de métro, c'est bourré d'effets spéciaux. C'est réparti en trois films alors qu'un seul aurait suffi. Et puis,  certains gentils sont en fait des méchants. Bien sûr, le gentil héros tombe amoureux de la fille gentille qui s'avère être une méchante. Mais pas si méchante que ça, néanmoins SPOILER elle crève à la fin, on est dans un film américain bien pensant. 

Bon, passé 15 ans, on voit toutes les ficellent qui sont grosse comme un câble d'amarrage.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Août 2020)

Essaye Le labyrinthe de Pan, c'est pas une série et ça vaut son pesant...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, je viens de me taper une trilogie de nanar   : Le Labyrinthe.
> 
> Le scénario tient sur ticket de métro, c'est bourré d'effets spéciaux. C'est réparti en trois films alors qu'un seul aurait suffi. Et puis,  certains gentils sont en fait des méchants. Bien sûr, le gentil héros tombe amoureux de la fille gentille qui s'avère être une méchante. Mais pas si méchante que ça, néanmoins SPOILER elle crève à la fin, on est dans un film américain bien pensant.
> 
> Bon, passé 15 ans, on voit toutes les ficellent qui sont grosse comme un câble d'amarrage.




Tu as oublié tes balises BB, pour ton spoiler...


----------



## USB09 (6 Août 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, je viens de me taper une trilogie de nanar : Le Labyrinthe.
> 
> Le scénario tient sur ticket de métro, c'est bourré d'effets spéciaux. C'est réparti en trois films alors qu'un seul aurait suffi. Et puis, certains gentils sont en fait des méchants. Bien sûr, le gentil héros tombe amoureux de la fille gentille qui s'avère être une méchante. Mais pas si méchante que ça, néanmoins SPOILER elle crève à la fin, on est dans un film américain bien pensant.
> 
> Bon, passé 15 ans, on voit toutes les ficellent qui sont grosse comme un câble d'amarrage.



Tu viens de me rappeler qu’il faudrait que je les regarde. [emoji848]


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2020)

Je viens de voir , pas entierement, il a fallut que j' abrege mes souffrances...


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2020)

Marrant, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Mais d'un autre côté, je m'attendais à une catastrophe.

Par contre, juste avant j'ai regardé « LES AVENTURES DE SPIROU ET FANTASIO » et là, ce n'est même pas un nanar. C'est le niveau moins 1000 de la production cinématographique, du respect du matériel original et des blagues pipi/caca. Une souffrance.

« Gaston », c'est actuel, bien revisité, l'acteur qui joue Gaston  :  Théo Fernandez est crédible. C'est très bien revisité même si ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2020)

Désolé, je pense que Franquin n' aurait pas apprécié.

Les décors sont d'une rare laideur; couleurs"Duke Nukem" les personnages ne colle pas, y compris Gaston, dans la BD il a un visage rond, pas anguleux, et il a une nonchalance naturelle.
Longtarin, çà colle pas, Prunelle çà colle pas, Demesmeaker , çà colle pas, mademoiselle jeanne vaguement, Lebrac non, Jules de chez Schmit, non...  etc...

J' ai juste u le coup des citrouille qui m'a amusé, mais çà suffit pas à combler le reste.

J' ai trop souffert.

Et il y a de la poésie chez Franquin, là; aucunement.


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2020)

Sinon, il y a des films qui font peur, ou on se dit "Attention!!! Prudence!!!! Probable gros navet en vue!!'






Ou faudrat creer un nouveau code parental 'déconseillé aux plus de 10 ans"


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon, il y a des films qui font peur, ou on se dit "Attention!!! Prudence!!!! Probable gros navet en vue!!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Ah ouais, quand même...* 

Peu de films m'ennuient autant que des films censés être drôles et qui ne le sont pas. 
Là, je n'ai pas vu le film, donc en toute rigueur je ne peux pas avoir un avis précis dessus. 
Mais si j'en juge par la bande annonce médiocre (je suis gentil) et les extraits calamiteux que j'ai pu voir vu ci et là, en ajoutant pour parfaire le tout la note actuelle sur imdb, j'ai quand même l'impression que nous sommes loin d'un chef d'œuvre...


Mieux vaut mille fois aller piocher dans les nanars et autres séries Z du cinéma de genre ; l'humour y est involontaire dans la plupart des cas, mais là, au moins, on se marre bien !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2020)

Pfff, les comédies "à la française", généralement ça fait vraiment pitié


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2020)

/blast Toto ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Ca donne pas envie de voir le film


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2020)

En fait, ça serait plutôt :

/blast toutes les comédies "à la française" alakon


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2020)

Dernièrement c'est assez catastrophique en effet. Mais il y a quand même quelques perles qui se regardent avec un petit sourire en coin.

*Nicky Larson* par exemple. une beau nanar mais c'est voulu par son auteur et surtout ça respecte a la fois la VO et la VF complètement décalée.


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2020)

Tiens, je remonte le fil avec cette vidéo d'un amoureux du cinéma qui ne manque pas d'humour quand il dézingue analyse un film.

LE DERNIER VRAI NANAR. _Alors que les faux nanars à la Sharknado sont devenus légion... quel est le dernier VRAI nanar épiquement nul ?_

_



_​


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2020)

Excellent cette chaine. je ne connaissais pas. Hop, abonnement     merci.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2020)

_One Eyed Monster_. Le truc que t'y crois pas. 
Jamais, j'ai vu ça ! Les Sharknado à côté c'est de la petite bière. 
Le mandrin de Ron Jeremy (connu pour les dimensions du bestiau) se met à avoir une vie propre. 
En plus c'est sans doute les effets spéciaux (si l'on peut appeler ça comme ça, enfin ! oui : ils sont vraiment spéciaux) les plus cheaps que j'ai jamais vu. 
Si c'est pas fait exprès, là, le mec a du génie à l'insu de son plein gré.

Par contre, faut pas l'acheter, tout de même. Visible sur Prime Vidéo  en ce moment. J'ai tenu tout le long, tellement j'étais effaré.


----------

